# "A Classified Mea Culpa on Iraq"



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2012)

"A Classified Mea Culpa on Iraq"

CIA Analysis Acknowledges Intelligence Failure on Iraq's WMDs

http://www.nsarchive.org

Washington, D.C., September 5, 2012 -- The online magazine ForeignPolicy.com today published an extraordinary CIA document on the recent Iraq war which the National Security Archive obtained through a Mandatory Declassification Review
(MDR) request to the CIA.

Check out today's posting at the National Security Archive website - http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20120905/

Find us on Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/NSArchive


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

Talk about your no crap sherlock moment.


----------

